# Squirrel Proof Feeders



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

I purchased one of the following:-

"Squirrel Proof Wild Bird Globe Seed Feeder 

Squirrel-proof wild bird feeder for Sunflower & Wild Bird Seed.

You can attract a wide variety of birds with this bird feeder. The innovative design helps prevent the body of an average adult grey squirrel and larger birds such as magpies, from passing through the bars and stealing the food. Provides all round access and helps smaller birds feed in safety. Strong coated steel wire, suitable for all year round feeding. Height: 30cm, Width: 30cm, Capacity: 700g List Price: £29.99"

As you can see from the photo below, it is really effective NOT.

It managed to unscrew the lid and help itself. Have now tied the lid on with a bit of wire in the hope it stops him but is a pain as means i have to undo it every time I want to fill up the feeder. I should have saved my £29.99!. Thought by posting this on here perhaps you could save your money instead.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi TravelBug. Thanks for the info, We have a major problem with squirrels, up to now we haven't found a really squirrel proof bird feeder, they seem to find their way into everything.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>>These<<  are about the only ones I've seen that fox the little swine.

As they clamber down to get at the food the outer aluminium tube slides down with their weight and completely covers the food tube.

Cheers


----------



## starburst (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello.

I am a member of rspb, a great tip i got from them, & very cheap too.

Shake a teaspoon of chili into the bird seed, the birds do not mind it at all but it drives the squirrels mad & they will not be back.

So just get a cheap bird feeder, great to hear of so many people feeding our little friends.


Regards

starburst


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Having watched these tree rats with furry tails I am not surprised that they defeat most "squirrel proof" containers - I suspect they read the instruction manual!

Seriously though, they are very adept at problem solving and learning and enjoy a challenge, now if I can get my year 10's (14-15 year olds) to emulate them I would be well away!

As a biology teacher squirrels are one very common animal virtually throughout the UK, mainly the imported grey ones but you can still find the delightful red ones in some areas and both types are very good at helping trees disperse their seeds - they supposedly only have one store for each pair but I am not convinced they have read that manual in our garden!

But they are wildlife - so please NEVER put your hand near their mouth - they bite HARD and having bitten don't let go, surprisingly the teeth will go through virtually anything given time and determination - the teeth keep on growing as they are used so never wear out!

No, I am not a member of the squiirel protection league (if such a thing exists) and like the idea of adding chilli powder to wild bird food. All I have to do now is sneak a sizable amount of chilli powder out of the store shelf!


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Squirrels are really clever little sods aren't they. We have tried many different ways to stop them stealing bird food from our feeders. We've tried the chilli too and that dosen't seem to stop them for long either.

The only thing that works is the one shown below which has confounded them for the last six months now.

It was £19.99 from Wyvale Garden Centres so give it a try.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Colonel,

The b******s can jump quite a distance!!

I tried hanging feeders on very very thin mig welding wire (6 feet long) they still either slid down it or jumped from a neighbouring tree!.

Now I have got a sunflower seed one and a peanut one and loop the wire hook into the bottom chain link right on top of the feeder so they cannot open the lid and hang the feed on a branch with the loop in the chain. 

Either that or put a nail through the chain link at top of feeder, they have not worked out how to remove the nail!

Entertaining creatures but ..................

Peter


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Peter,

Do you remember the Carling Black label TV advert that showed a squirrel going over an obstacle course. I understand that it didn't actually take long to train them to do this and with what we have seen them do in our garden, as you no doubt have seen in yours, I believe that.

See Here

http://www.webtvhub.com/squirrel-mission-impossible-video-squirrel-shows-amazing-skills/

:wink: :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Feel like sitting at our french doors shooting the little b***ers, they chewed through my ABS cables twice. had to spray all under van with a mixture of vinegar, mustard and Tabasco. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

cabby,

Beretta 685 EL over and under 12 bore. Works a treat but does mess up the ABS system a bit 8O 8O 8O


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I suppose I look on them as an evolutionary miracle. I can't take my eyes off how perfect they are. Not being a squirrel racist, I like them all - glad that the new feeders to save the reds are working though.

There has to be one "nutter" doesn't there? MHF diversity and all that :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have to say the humour on here does crack me up. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

SidT said:


> Hi TravelBug. Thanks for the info, We have a major problem with squirrels, up to now we haven't found a really squirrel proof bird feeder, they seem to find their way into everything.
> Cheers Sid


I think this is the answer: http://www.bsaguns.co.uk/sgun_lightning.php

On a serious note, the chilli idea is a good one and if the 'furry rats' start getting at my bird feeders I'll try it out.
'Greys' have virtually decimated the native 'Red' population. It is now known that this is caused by disease transfer as well as habitat take-over. I think we should all try to develop a taste for 'squirrel casserole' or 'tandoori squirrel' and start hunting the little grey bu**ers.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Another squirrel proof feeder!!!



Click to enlarge.


----------

